# Area forums



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

One of our members recently came up with an idea for a NW area TT help group. The idea is to create a list of members within my area who could offer help of any sort to other members of the NW group relating to our cars. This would include details of what kind of help or service they could offer along with location and contact info, mobile numbers and email and the like. Anything at all really from helping clean a car to mechanical repairs, ideas and anything relating to the NW area.

However this does not seem to fit comfortably within any existing forum on the TTF. What would be ideal would be for an area section. That is a forum (or sub forum ) where reps or even members could post such information along with other topics relevant only to a particular area. So simple question, is it viable and can we have such please?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great idea Grandma  , I must admit I had been mulling over a similar idea for a while and just wondering how best to try and execute it.

I suppose one consideration is how to split up the country best as for example the North West is quite a big area.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Great idea Grandma  , I must admit I had been mulling over a similar idea for a while and just wondering how best to try and execute it.
> 
> I suppose one consideration is how to split up the country best as for example the North West is quite a big area.
> 
> Charlie


Well not really Charlene. All we need to do is split it up via reps regions which are already there its all kept nice and simple then. I have to admit its not my idea but it came from Garyroadster one of our newer NW members. I floated the idea round the NWesterners many of which also thought it a good idea. I have not only posted this topic on here but in the reps forum on the TTOC web site but as yet there's been no reply from Admin or mods. Still plenty of time yet and we shall see what they have to say.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

although it's not really up to the mods, admin would have to sanction this. For me I wouldn't like to see this dilution into sub forums. The one thing that keeps people viewing and coming back, i think, is the number and diversity of the posts. with area sub forums some will flourish and others stagnate and that always leads to reduced viewing and posting in general.

those are just my views


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> although it's not really up to the mods, admin would have to sanction this. For me I wouldn't like to see this dilution into sub forums. The one thing that keeps people viewing and coming back, i think, is the number and diversity of the posts. with area sub forums some will flourish and others stagnate and that always leads to reduced viewing and posting in general.
> 
> those are just my views


IMO I don't run with that, it's not as if other outside your area would not be able to access it and even post if they wish. We don't have area forums never mind sub forums. An area forum would be fine however. Those who wanted to visit it and comment etc would be welcome to I don't see it as being exclusively to anybody in that area to view or to post on.

What it would give us is a forum where mainly members in that area could visit and post plus details of cruises, meets and a help group along with many other topics could be posted and commented on. At present we only have the events section and general forums.

Like you just my opinion but as a rep who needs to keep my area members up to date IMO and INE it would be a good thing. The way I do it now is by PMing all 30 plus individual members, a forum would reduce that and be accessible to all even giving others outside my area ideas maybe.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have to say Mini2 forum has hundreds of sub forums and it's shite


Did I hear anybody say want or suggest "hundreds of sub forums"? Look there are but somewhere in the region of 18 areas now lets not exaggerate in the extreme here 18 does not constitute hundreds. :roll: Also who says everybody has to have one its not something I would consider compulsory but only if say a regional rep wanted such. Some areas are much more active than others and Charlie (not sure if hes a rep or not these days) has said its a good idea others might think so as well. I am waiting for a response from admin as to what they think about it. This is an idea put forward by a member to me and I have posted it here. "Shite" maybe but why does it have to be such? You only get out what you put into something so shit in, shite out.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jae will need to make a final decision on this, but I'll certainly run the idea by him. I know historically that Jae and Kev both were happy with the forum layout as it is, not wanting to break it down into tuning / audio / etc etc sections.

I suppose the way to do it would be sub sections of the TTOC forum, which would encompass anything in the way of regional help or discussions be it events, where to find help, local vag com availability.

I'll have a word see what we think.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nem said:


> Jae will need to make a final decision on this, but I'll certainly run the idea by him. I know historically that Jae and Kev both were happy with the forum layout as it is, not wanting to break it down into tuning / audio / etc etc sections.
> 
> I suppose the way to do it would be sub sections of the TTOC forum, which would encompass anything in the way of regional help or discussions be it events, where to find help, local vag com availability.
> 
> I'll have a word see what we think.


Most things that don't move on innovate, stagnate and become void of new ideas will ultimately suffer. I see it more as a TTOF things than a TTOC forum thing as it will get used much more, but whatever the powers that be decide.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Nem said:


> I suppose the way to do it would be sub sections of the TTOC forum


That's exactly how I envisioned it, Nick. In fact, giving it some thought, it does seem rather odd that the TTOC section doesn't have sub-sections or at least sticky threads for each of the areas for which there is a club rep. Seems like a no-brainer, really.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Jae will need to make a final decision on this, but I'll certainly run the idea by him. I know historically that Jae and Kev both were happy with the forum layout as it is, not wanting to break it down into tuning / audio / etc etc sections.
> ...


Harr right I think you mean sub sections within the TTOC on here not on the TTOC web site. Sorry I wrongly thought for a while you meant the TTOC site.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Les isn't this something that we (The TTOC ) would be better offering on the TTOC site as a member benefit ? After all we have full control of that site and can do whatever we think is best.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Les isn't this something that we (The TTOC ) would be better offering on the TTOC site as a member benefit ? After all we have full control of that site and can do whatever we think is best.


Personally I don't think so Andrew. Why? Simply by it being on here IMO it would encourage members on here to join the TTOC. Encouragement is a good thing and by seeing what is going on in an area a member on here resides in is a good thing.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See Les I think the exact opposite, might jut be my outlook but why contribute anything when you can get it for free.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If that be the case why do we even bother with an events section that also advertises TTOC events? Surely then there should not be TTOC 
events on there?



wallsendmag said:


> See Les I think the exact opposite, might jut be my outlook but why contribute anything when you can get it for free.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quite like the idea. It works well on Pistonheads, but I guess that gets alot more traffic. It's useful because I can pop in and see if there are any local meets etc or if I need something locally it's a good place to ask.

I'm presuming that larger meets, wales runs ect would remain in the events section. If they didn't then people would be less likely to cross the borders to attend other peoples cruises.

I don't come on here as much anymore and it would be handy to just be able to check up on Midlands stuff.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good idea Les, but the powers that be will say no. It should be on this forum not the ttoc site.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Any News?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Any News?


Not a word Tony.  Shame I could get no official response from the powers that be. Not even we will discuss it at the next committee meeting and get back to you. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea because I'm not interested in flat caps and whippets :lol: :lol: :lol:

TAXI........................................................


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > Any News?
> ...


Can I remind everyone there isn't a comittee for the forum , one person and one person only is in charge.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How about you TTOC guys use the phone, email or the TTOC private website?

The telephone would seem to be a good option in this case. Call me old fashioned but can this not be sorted out with a conversation?

Twitter, FaceBook, PM, email, phone me or God forbid, meet me for a drink and chat. :roll:

*Yawns*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish people would make their minds up. We (TTOC &the TTF) are either now one or we are not. So I put a suggestion forward in the correct manner (as far as I am aware) and nothing.  Seems to me there is a committee then, a committee of one, in other words a dictatorship. If that's the case lets stop peddling this stuff about being together when clearly its far from it. If you can't change or recommend changes to the forum to he who can so be it but please say so so we know where we stand Sheeeshhhhhhhh. :roll:



wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Can I remind everyone there isn't a comittee for the forum , one person and one person only is in charge.


To quote Henry Ford...

"To get things done takes a committee of one."

Preferably 'one' who knows what they're doing... and I think Jae does.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Then hes just not responding to suggestions/requests then and just what is he doing if not responding? I have yet to hear a good case against it.



rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Can I remind everyone there isn't a comittee for the forum , one person and one person only is in charge.
> ...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Can I remind everyone there isn't a comittee for the forum , one person and one person only is in charge.


Ok so what your saying is........ "take it up with Jae yourself" ok that sounds like a reasonable request... just thought with the TTOC being "as one" they be able to arrange such a thing.... but your saying "don't bother speaking to us it's a TTF issue"... seems abit of a tripe way to respond to such a request....

You could always tell a little white lie, like "it's been discussed but at this time it doesn't seem like the forum is ready for such Area's and only the NW would benefit from such a area at present" surly whilst that is very true it would make Rep's jobs easier to manage... (afterall les's pm list is hudge after requesting that but still not enough for all NW members)...

I don't like sat on the fence..a YES or NO would much more acceptable.. instead of throwing it back...

Note for future... don't ask TTOC their opinion, just go straight to site owner.. (then will come complaints about noses being put out)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We are not as one. The post which was made by Kev 3 years back which stated "as one" I removed quite a while back as it did not give a true representation of the situation. The new heading on the forum states "the home of the TTOC" which is true to the fact we use this forum as our online home for community and communications.

I also recently changed my personal status to that of TTOC Committee and not as Administrator to further reflect this and the fact that even though I have administrator access to parts of the forum itself, the website and back end stuff I do not.

As part of the recent changes, inducing the TTOC logo on the site header, the TTOC committee asked for a few things to be put in place or to be actioned to help us in theory take over the day to day running and some of the decision making on the forum. Apart from the site header the rest is still not completed or has not been granted by Jae.

So if the TTOC committee cannot get items on our own agenda sorted out then things like this area forums idea, or an overhaul of the for sale section we have no chance of assisting with. So a stance of "speak to Jae" really is the best we can offer.

Nick


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just PMd Jae and will await his reply. All ideas/requests should be posted to Jae direct in future then but I have to say I find it strange when the TTOC committee have no say nor are they willing to support good ideas and initiatives put forward by TTF and TTOC members. I also have to admit that I am (along with many other TTOC members it would seem) as confused as ever as to just what the "closer relationship" and the "as one" is between the TTF and the TTOC. :?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the response nick...

I just thought with the TTOC header ect things would have devloped.. but obviously not... Completely understand that there are other "elements" that the TTOC are trying to get actioned and to take on an additional element such as getting area forums is probably something that you would probably push once the other elements currently on the adgenda are sorted...

sounds reasonable to me.. i see your hands are tied, good luck with the things you are currently pushing.. fingers crossed we can have a look at this again once the other issues are resolved.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i have also e-mailed Jae before Nick replied, about this, and another matter.

He has read it but has yet to reply

cheers

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

From what I have been told from other members who have tried to contact Jae that's par for the course. I guess this forum and replying to people is way down his list of priorities then. 



Ikon66 said:


> i have also e-mailed Jae before Nick replied, about this, and another matter.
> 
> He has read it but has yet to reply
> 
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, to give an actual update on this...

Myself, John-H and Jae had a good conference call last night and this was one of a few things discussed. Jae is very reluctant to split the forum up into any further subforms in this way. Similar to the way that sections for Tuning, ICE, Suspension etc etc have never been implemented. I did stress this was just for Rep Region specific banter, meet discussion and pictures and local help, which is obviously for a different purpose, so Jae will give it some thought. Personally I think it's a good idea for what it's worth, so I hope I've explained to Jae as best I can.

Other main area was regarding the classified sections, few changes are going to be brought in there which will be explained by Jae shortly.

Nick


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Right, to give an actual update on this...
> 
> Myself, John-H and Jae had a good conference call last night and this was one of a few things discussed. Jae is very reluctant to split the forum up into any further subforms in this way. Similar to the way that sections for Tuning, ICE, Suspension etc etc have never been implemented. I did stress this was just for Rep Region specific banter, meet discussion and pictures and local help, which is obviously for a different purpose, so Jae will give it some thought. Personally I think it's a good idea for what it's worth, so I hope I've explained to Jae as best I can.
> 
> ...


hi nick, i also think les's idea is quite a good one and am glad that jae is going to look into this some more. i would love to see a tad more in the ttoc side........although i spend most of my time in flame and off topic 

even glader he has finally seen sense to look at the classified section..........the few rotten apples that spoil it for the rest!!! such a shame eh


----------

